# camera for 15k



## spm (Jul 1, 2014)

Actually i wanted a DSLR. But since  budget is a constraint and since this will be my first camera i decided for a p&s. I have some experience with different dslr cameras (mainly canon 1100d, 550d and the nikon 5100)  from my friends and would like to have manual controls so that i can learn and experiment a little bit.
So i dont want to spend much now as i plan to get a dslr in future if this sticks as a hobby and i hope it will.
The one I have shortlisted is Canon sx510 hs.
Please give ur feedback and any other suggestions


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2014)

If you want a DSLR, 1100D is just around the corner. Save some money and get it.


----------



## spm (Jul 2, 2014)

the problem is i have used 1100 and found it quite lacking when compared to say the 550d. So if i was to go for a dslr i guess it would be atleast a 600d. correct me if am wrong here.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] saw your flickr page. U got some great photos in there.
here goes the questionaire

What's your budget?
10-15kmax


Camera type?
Point and Shoot with manual controls

Body Style?
anything offering good grip and feel.

How much zoom do you want/expect?
anything above 10x.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes thats a must.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Being my first camera  will try everything till i get hooked to some specific type of photography.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
as told above. will like to try my hand at everything.

Video?
yes

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
canon sx510 hs.

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
likes canon. then comes nikon

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store
most probably online.

Any other features you need?
manual controls


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2014)

Still my pick is 1100D. But since you say that you have used 1100D before, I will take that you know what you will get/lose from a compact when comparing with the likes of 1100D.
Thank you 

Don't expect DSLR kind grip, it is not possible. In terms of IQ, SX510 is better than it's predecessor. Though it slightly looks like a bridge camera, it's more like a compact than a bridge. 
I have been suggesting TZ30. Other than the form factor, you pretty much get everything in this camera and it's better than SX510 (except CHDK). And now TZ30 has a nice deal in FK.
If you want to stick with the brand you like, then SX510 is the best one you can get in this budget.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2014)

+1 to Tz30.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2014)

if you are looking at a DSLR for future purchase,the 1200D is an amazing piece of art,replaced the 600D according to Canon but despite losing a few features over the 600D,its still a solid buy and wont be EOL-ed (600D is nearing i believe)
for your current 15K budget,i dont have much knowledge of point and shoot cameras(my lumia 720 covers that bit easily) but the Tz30 sounds like a great cam


----------



## spm (Jul 5, 2014)

Between tz30 and sxs10 which has better manual controls


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2014)

Both offers pretty much the same kind of manual controls, I would say.

TZ30SX510No manual focusBetter aperture rangeTouchCHDKYou can pick the focus point just by touching the LCDYou can hold it little better as it's little bulkierExtra frills like HDR, 3D, PanoramaMore zoom


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

Nikon P340 is also a good camera


----------



## $hadow (Jul 5, 2014)

nac said:


> Both offers pretty much the same kind of manual controls, I would say.
> 
> TZ30SX510No manual focusBetter aperture rangeTouchCHDKYou can pick the focus point just by touching the LCDYou can hold it little better as it's little bulkierExtra frills like HDR, 3D, PanoramaMore zoom


Very well explained


----------

